

Mapbox Mars - r0muald
https://www.mapbox.com/blog/mars-maps

======
itsbits
I see many names with craters. Does this mean that Mars experienced lot of
volcanos in past or craters have any other meaning?

~~~
Someone
_Crater 1\. a large bowl-shaped cavity in the ground or on a celestial object,
typically one caused by an explosion or the impact of a meteorite._

So no, it doesn't mean that. I would guess most craters on Mars are impact
craters
([http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Impact_crater](http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Impact_crater))

